# Guess the body fat thread



## Dannie (Dec 19, 2013)

According to some fancy scale at the gym I am 18% bf - is that accurate?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 19, 2013)

How could we tell there's no picture


----------



## Dannie (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Christsean (Dec 19, 2013)

You look like two question marks to me


----------



## Dannie (Dec 19, 2013)

Christsean said:


> You look like two question marks to me


Nah, that aint me.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 19, 2013)

Now you look like David Hasselhoff..... with 18%bf


----------



## Dannie (Dec 19, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Now you look like David Hasselhoff..... with 18%bf


Thats more like it.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 19, 2013)

What's your stats bro! You're looking pretty stout.


----------



## Dannie (Dec 19, 2013)

Christsean said:


> What's your stats bro! You're looking pretty stout.


Standing at 6ft, ectomorph with below average genetics. 
Started at 140lbs ripped now I am 210lbs fatty (approx 18% bf )
My goal is about 220lbs at single digit body fat. About this time last year while on Test, Deca and Sdrol I ended up at 230lbs (lots of fat and water bloat).
I have been experimenting with a lot of different diets and training approaches, still learning to understand how my body works, but I think I am on the right track now.
Next 6 months will determinate whenever I need hire a pro coach or not. Lotta money but could save some time - to be honest I wish I hired one 3 years ago.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 19, 2013)

Well you're looking great and have definitely put in some hard work. Keep it up brother!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2013)

i would hav guessed 13 to 14


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 19, 2013)

15-18


----------



## Dannie (Dec 25, 2013)

Bump for more replies.


----------



## crimsonpharma (Dec 25, 2013)

16-18%


----------



## sneedham (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm at about 15% so from pics I would say 16-17% but you look good bro....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

15-18 as well but leaning closer to 15 than 18


----------



## AMA Rider (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking jacked . Yep , mid teens I would say ? What's your cycle look like ? Maybe Mast would give you a better look now that your BF down . Keep going , Rider.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> 15-18



Yeah about this range. Looking solid!

Edit: coach worth every cent, shop around and ask lots of questions before you commit!


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd say sub 18. Most people start losing abs at 12. Then again it all depends on how your body holds fat. I know guys with full blown 6 packs that look cut at 15-18. My guess would be 13-15 but like I said...really depends on how your body holds fat and where it likes to store it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I'd say sub 18. Most people start losing abs at 12. Then again it all depends on how your body holds fat. I know guys with full blown 6 packs that look cut at 15-18. My guess would be 13-15 but like I said...really depends on how your body holds fat and where it likes to store it.



This is so true. At 10% I had abs but very little back definition, a fair amount of lower back fat too. Weird.


----------



## s2h (Jan 6, 2014)

9 site you would be 11-12%...dex scan 16-18%...its hard to tell by pics and no leg pics..as far as we know you have ankles like my grandmother or veins lining them...


----------

